# Ferry Offer



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Belfast/Stranraer HSS £200 return This is a special offer MH for the price of a car


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, who is that with Stena, we have just booked for Harwich / Hook of Holland. Thats with Stena and you can use Tesco Club Card Points. :lol: Bob.

Jane would like Ireland, if we went for 6 or 8 weeks would we get bored?


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Offer via the CCC . Boredom is self inflicted. The only bad point the weather is c--p Otherwise you,ll love it, the people are fantastic


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I think we might have to give it a try next year, maybe just spend 3 or 4 weeks there and then go up into Scotland. We just as well get eaten by midges while we are at it. :lol: We have just booked from Harwich with Stena going the beginning of September and coming back at the end of October could have paid £182 but went for flexi fares and club class seats £250.00. So thats £62.50 in club card vouchers.  Bob.


----------

